
Gravity – Let's build our own social network - pmuens
http://justmeteor.com/blog/gravity-lets-build-our-own-social-network/
======
fiatjaf
Why a news feed?

~~~
pmuens
That is just the starting point for the project.

More features will follow:
[https://github.com/GravityProject/gravity/issues](https://github.com/GravityProject/gravity/issues)

~~~
fiatjaf
But you're copying Facebook features! Do something different!

~~~
pmuens
Yes, we're implementing some new features soon!

